# Manual Wikora BASIC Solar heating controller



## tester12 (2 Apr 2011)

I recently moved house new house has a Hot Water Solar System.  Does anyone know where I might get the manual pdf for Wikora BASIC Solar heating controller.  I have tried the online sites for heatmerchants and Wikora but they don't appear to have this specific manual available for download.  Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Shane007 (2 Apr 2011)

Wikora use the Solareg controller.

This should be the one you are looking for:

http://www.solfex.co.uk/pdf/Vision_plus.pdf


----------



## tester12 (5 Apr 2011)

*Wikora Manual*

Thank you for that link.


----------

